# quelcom



## ryba

_Something _/ˡsʌmθɪŋ/, _Etwas_, _algo_, són paraules de dues síl·labes. Fins i tot podem dir que _quelque chose_ /kɛlkʃoz/ també ho és, encara que també es pot dir /kɛlkəʃoz/ (l'esforç articulatori resta el mateix, bàsicament).

En canvi, *alguna cosa* /əlɣunəˡkɔzə/ vel /alɣunaˡkɔza/ té cinc síl·labes! Al_gu_na_co_sa.

No és d'estranyar que moltíssima gent faci servir en la llengua col·loquial el castellanisme *algo*. No és pas mala voluntat, és pura economia lingüística. Fer servir un sinònim més curt en comptes d'una paraula llarga és conforme al principi del mínim esforç, una de les regles principals que regeixen la llengua col·loquial.

Què té de dolent, l'_algo_, doncs?

No és admès a la llengua estàndard.

Què ens proposa l'IEC, llavors? Que facim servir una locució genuïna, pentasíl·laba, però genuïna.

Ens deixa cap altra possibilitat? Sí:



> *quelcom*
> 
> *1 *pron. [LC] Alguna cosa. En aquesta història hi ha quelcom que no encaixa.
> *2 *adv. [LC] Un poc. Aquesta nova els ha deixat quelcom perplexos.


 El GDLC hi afegeix informació etimològica:



> [s. XIV; probablement del ll. _quidcum(que)_ 'qualsevol cosa', a través d'un _*quecom_, analitzat com _què o com_, d'on _queucom_ i, per ultracorrecció, _quelcom_]


En occità la locució llatina evolucionà a _quicòm_.

_Quelcom_, un mot de dues síl·labes, 100% genuí, coincidint en les dues accepcions amb el barbarisme _algo_, en fi, un mot perfecte per reemplaçar-lo. Sí, no? Segons l'IEC, sí i no:



> _Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua catalana_, II. Morfologia:
> 
> En l’àmbit general, són propis de registres marcadament formals _sengles_, _ambdós - ambdues_, *quelcom*, _mant - manta _i _hom_, per als quals hi ha alternatives més habituals, com _respectius - respectives_, _tots dos - totes dues / els dos - les dues_, *alguna cosa / res / qualque cosa*, _molts - moltes _i l’ús impersonal de la tercera persona del plural o la passiva pronominal (_diuen / es diu_, per _hom diu_), respectivament.


_Qualque cosa_ la diuen pel balear, però, que jo sàpiga (i corregiu-me si m'equivoc) el mot _quelcom_ a les Illes té molta vitalitat en el registre col·loquial.

A més, és totalment natural l'ús de _quelcom_ en català septentrional en tots els registres (a la boca dels que el parlen).

Què en penseu, d'aquesta paraula? Se segueix fent servir al llenguatge col·loquial dels vostres dialectes o és «pròpia de registres marcadament formals» i del llenguatge litarari i no en surt gairebé mai (com una bona part dels mots genuïns que no coincideixen amb el castellà)?

Moltes gràcies i molts records.


----------



## Agró

Al dialecte tudelà que faig servir jo (quan parlo amb mi mateix) alguna vegada surt la parauleta, però, sincerament, no crec que tingui un futur viable, i és ben estrany perquè, com dius, hauria de regir la llei del mínim esforç.
Misteri.


----------



## ACQM

Per Manresa no s'usa gaire en el registre col·loquial, tot i sembla que es va introduint (o reintroduint) a través de l'estàndar, de TV3, etc. sobretot per aquells que utilitzaven sovint "algo" i intenten esmenar-ho.

Per cert, per traduir "algo", a més de fer servir "alguna cosa", el més comú en les interrogacions és girar la frase i utilitzar "res":

Que en saps res? 
Hi ha res de nou?
...


----------



## Favara

ACQM, això no és girar la frase; _res_ significa justament això. Per aquesta raó, al negar diem _no res_ i no simplement _res._
_Què ha passat res?
No ha passat res. No res. 
_
Passa amb altres paraules, com _mai_, _cap_ i trobe que _pas _(no n'estic massa segur de _pas_, al meu dialecte no l'emprem).

Es corresponen prou amb l'anglès:
Res =~ anything
No res = nothing
Mai = ever
No mai = never
Cap = any
No cap = none


----------



## ACQM

Favara said:


> ACQM, això no és girar la frase; _res_ significa justament això. Per aquesta raó, al negar diem _no res_ i no simplement _res._
> _Què ha passat res?
> No ha passat res. No res.
> _
> Passa amb altres paraules, com _mai_, _cap_ i trobe que _pas _(no n'estic massa segur de _pas_, al meu dialecte no l'emprem).
> 
> Es corresponen prou amb l'anglès:
> Res =~ anything
> No res = nothing
> Mai = ever
> No mai = never
> Cap = any
> No cap = none



Tens tota la raó!!

Més motiu encara per comentar que, tot i que quelcom no sigui d'ús comú en aquesta zona, tampoc hem d'utilitzar sempre 5 síl·labes, de fet, amb 1 de sola fem el fet.


----------



## ernest_

És molt formal, _quelcom_, i jo fins i tot diria que és exclusiu del llenguatge escrit.
Estic d'acord que _alguna cosa_ és molt llarg, però dubto que _quelcom_ tingui possibilitats com a substitut.


----------



## aclaparat

Favara said:


> _
> Que ha passat res?  /* Diria que va sense accent. */
> No ha passat res. No res.
> _


----------



## ampurdan

Si vull sonar com una revifalla tronada de la Renaixença, ho rego tot de quelcoms i àdhucs; si no vull que la gent em miri de manera estranya, utilitzo "alguna cosa"/"res".


----------



## gica

Salutacions a tothom.
Puc donar fe que la meua àvia empordanesa, una dona que només parlava català (d'espanyol poc en sabia), feia servir el "quelcom". Jo mateix ho dic. Si els barcelonins consideren que és una paraula arcaica, ja s'ho faran. Tot i això, sempre ens queda el recurs del "res" (o "re", com diem a l'Empordà), com ja s'ha dit.
Has trobat re? (O encara: Has pas trobat re?)
Si hi pots fer re, t'ho agrairé
Salutacions especials per a en Grzegorz Rybacki.


----------



## ampurdan

M'estranya força. Tota la meva família és empordanesa i cap d'ells ho diuen. Tampoc recordo haver-li-ho sentit dir mai a ningú de manera espontània. Si no és indiscreció, de quin poble és la teva àvia?

La variant "re", sí, molt sovint. De fet, recordo haver escoltat algun sabarut que deia que seria la més pròpia del català (a diferència de l'occità), doncs no hauria de conservar la "-s" dels nominatiu llatí. Nosaltres les paraules les vam derivar dels acusatius (rem), amb caiguda de la -m. "Res" seria un cultisme. Escric de memòria.


----------



## Marco1971

El català deriva les seves paraules de l'acusatiu, però amb algunes paraules es va mantenir fins a l'edat mitjana una mena de "relíquia" de nominatiu: _Déus_ nominatiu i _Déu_ cas oblic, _hom_ nominatiu i _home_ cas oblic, _res_ nominatiu i _re_ cas oblic.  
Crec, però, que molt aviat aquestes formes es van confondre (molts copistes medievals no entenien la diferència i les copiaven a la babalà). 
A més a més, _res_ pot ser també acusatiu plural (no he menjat _res_, no he menjat coses), i al final se n'ha mantingut la forma amb essa. En canvi, _Déus_ s'ha perdut i _hom_ s'ha gramaticalitzat amb un significat diferent, el de subjecte impersonal.


----------



## gica

ampurdan said:


> M'estranya força. Tota la meva família és empordanesa i cap d'ells ho diuen. Tampoc recordo haver-li-ho sentit dir mai a ningú de manera espontània. Si no és indiscreció, de quin poble és la teva àvia?
> 
> La variant "re", sí, molt sovint. De fet, recordo haver escoltat algun sabarut que deia que seria la més pròpia del català (a diferència de l'occità), doncs no hauria de conservar la "-s" dels nominatiu llatí. Nosaltres les paraules les vam derivar dels acusatius (rem), amb caiguda de la -m. "Res" seria un cultisme. Escric de memòria.



"ampurdan", podries haver escrit "empordà", home! Però, com a resposta et diré que la meua àvia era de Peralada. Poder la diferència d'apreciacions és a causa de l'edat. Jo et parlo de com parlava la "meu" àvia als anys 50-60. Llavors, ni televisió no hi havia. Salutacions.


----------



## ryba

Ampurdan, t'han descobert! ;D

Moltes mercés per totes les opinions i la informació que heu aportat fins ara! Gràcies especials a en Gica, benvingut als WRF!

Em podríeu aclarir un dubte que tinc en relació amb l'ús de _quelcom_ amb adjectius, si us plau? Espero no anar-me'n del tema, ja us explico de què es tracta.

Per algún motiu em sona molt bé _quelcom_ + _de_ + adjectiu, p.ex. « _quelcom de dolent_ ». He pensat que se m'han creuat els cables amb el francès, però el Google dóna més resultats per "quelcom de positiu" (40 000) que per "quelcom positiu" (10 600)! En canvi, "alguna cosa de positiva" dóna només 762 resultats en català, mentre "alguna cosa positiva", 65 700; "qualque cosa de positiva", només 1 resultat, "qualque cosa positiva", 576 resultats.

Què us sembla? A què es deu la diferència?


----------



## gica

Planteja-ho allà on tu ja saps. Segur que trobaràs gent molt qualificada per respondre't. Jo no en sé més. A reveure!


----------



## ampurdan

Gica: em sorprèn fins i tot que als anys 50 del segle XX encara es fes servir en la parla quotidiana d'enlloc! 

Ryba, compte amb utilitzar google per fer recerques lingüístiques. S'han de prendre moltes precaucions.

D'entrada, el resultat entre cometes "quelcom de dolent" a mi em donava una estimació inicial de només 2.300 resultats. Repetint la recerca amb "quelcom de dolent" i anant a la última pàgina amb els resultats omesos, a mi em dóna:
 Resultados *131* - *139* de *139* de *"quelcom de dolent"*.  (*0,11* segundos) 

Repetint el procediment per "quelcom de positiu": 
 Resultados *421* - *430* de *430* de *"quelcom de positiu"*.  (*0,14* segundos) 

Amb "quelcom posititiu", tinc:
 Resultados *821* - *825* de aproximadamente *2.780* de *"quelcom positiu"*.  (*0,65* segundos) 

Amb "alguna cosa de positiva":
 Resultados *41* - *48* de *48* de *"alguna cosa de positiva"*.  (*0,17* segundos) 

Amb "alguna cosa de positiu":
Resultados *51* - *60* de *60* de *"alguna cosa de positiu"*.  (*0,27* segundos) 

Amb "alguna cosa positiva" tinc:
Resultados *991* - *1000* de aproximadamente *77.900* de *"alguna cosa positiva"*.  (*1,01* segundos) 
Però t'has de fixar que força pàgines són en castellà.

En efecte, "quelcom de positiu" sóna perfectament, però es fa servir poc. Google no crec que pogués reflectir l'ús quotidià, tot i que fos més fiable que no és.


----------



## gica

Doncs romandràs sorprès, però és la veritat. Les meues orelles ho varen sentir, de petit. I poc que va ser un cop o dos. La "meu" àvia no feia servir altra cosa. Era de pagès, és clar.
Per cert, has sentit mai això que he posat? La "meu" àvia, la "meu" mare... És típic de l'Empordà.


----------



## ampurdan

No només ho he sentit, sinó que ho dic així. No ho escric, però.

També pronuncio "ès" [ɛs̺], però haig d'escriure "és".


----------



## gica

Completament d'acord. Jo tampoc no ho escric. Salutacions.


----------



## aprenent

ryba said:


> _Qualque cosa_ la diuen pel balear, però, que jo sàpiga (i corregiu-me si m'equivoc) el mot _quelcom_ a les Illes té molta vitalitat en el registre col·loquial.


 
No sé si en general, però a mi _quelcom_ me sona més bé formal, i no crec haver-lo sentit en registres col·loquials. A nivell col·loquial, en balear (i més concretament, en mallorquí) solem emprar _qualque cosa_ (per cert, molt semblant al _quelque _chose) i, pel mínim esforç, desgraciadament el castellanisme _algo_.


----------



## ryba

Mil gràcies!


aprenent said:


> No sé si en general, però a mi _quelcom_  me sona més bé formal, i no crec haver-lo sentit en registres  col·loquials. A nivell col·loquial, en balear (i més concretament, en  mallorquí) solem emprar _qualque cosa_ (per cert, molt semblant al _quelque _chose) i, pel mínim esforç, desgraciadament el castellanisme _algo_.



Ah, idò pareix que vaig treure conclusions a base d'un _input_ massa reduït. Moltes de gràcies. I els ancians mallorquins, no escolaritzats en català, no diuen _quelcom_ mai? Jo m'hauria imaginat que sí per mor de la relació que guarda l'illenc amb el català septentrional. Que estrany.



ryba said:


> [s. XIV; probablement del ll. _quidcum(que)_ 'qualsevol cosa', a través d'un _*quecom_, analitzat com _què o com_, d'on _queucom_ i, per ultracorrecció, _quelcom_]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En occità la locució llatina evolucionà a _quicòm_.
Click to expand...


...o _quaucòm_, o _quaucom_.


----------



## ryba

Bon dia! Faig reviure el tema per vos dir que he obert un fil nou sobre l'etimologia de _quelcom_, _quicòm_ i _quaucòm_ (_quaucom_).


----------



## tenienteramires

La forma més comuna de dir-ho és "alguna/qualque/qualcuna cosa", també es pot dir "res/re" en qüestions (que vols res per a dinar?) o condicionals (si vols res, ja m'ho diràs). 

"Quelcom" és una paraula ben viva al Rosselló i que hauríem de provar de reintroduir a poc a poc a la parla col·loquial (dient-la almenys una o dos vegades al dia, per exemple). 

Pel que fa a "re", és una variant de "res" que està documentada pràcticament d'ençà dels primers escrits. Actualment l'IEC l'accepta, però recomana "res".


----------

